# Another Newbie :)



## Wrys82

Hello all,

Quick intro from a new member.
I have 2 "teens" and I'm currently preggo with my 3rd (24 weeks).
I have 3 fur babies, and a bearded weirdo at home that is the love of my life. Still working full time, but counting down the days until I can start some leave. I live in Western Australia, and its starting to get HOT now it's officially summer :happydance: This will my first pregnancy where I'm 'big' over the summer months... so that happy dance may change in the future LOL
Thanks for reading (if you got this far). :flower:


----------



## StarBrites

Welcome!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :) Congratulations on your pregnancy! :)


----------



## Haylee.

Hello from a fellow Aussie!! 

Welcome to BnB and congratulations for babe number three x


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome to BabyandBump

<3


----------



## mamalayla

Hey to all you awesome people.

I'm a 40 year old mother of a beautiful 10 year old and another on the way. 
I was involved in an accident 17 years ago and completely ruined my back. I've had several surgeries and numerous miscarriages but God gives us so much strength and hope.
I'm glad to be part of this forum. Now I believe that I will not be going through this tough but amazing journey on my own.
I love to cook, travel and the internet.


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome and congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------

